# Bionicon Alva 160 Air, Größe M, NEU!



## bröselbike (2. Mai 2011)

Verkaufe ein Bionicon Alva 160 Air, Größe M, in weiß. NEU, noch nicht gefahren.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180661733984&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## miriquidi-biker (16. Mai 2011)

Schade  in L hätte ich's sofort gekauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bröselbike (16. Mai 2011)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> Schade  in L hätte ich's sofort gekauft!



Wie groß bist denn? Beinlänge?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (16. Mai 2011)

bröselbike schrieb:


> Wie groß bist denn? Beinlänge?



1,87 m, Beinlänge ca. 0,89 m, hab auch schon ne Probefahrt mit dem Alva in m gemacht geht wirklich nicht brauch schon ne L! sicher das es keine L ist


----------



## bröselbike (16. Mai 2011)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> 1,87 m, Beinlänge ca. 0,89 m, hab auch schon ne Probefahrt mit dem Alva in m gemacht geht wirklich nicht brauch schon ne L! sicher das es keine L ist



 also ich würde da definitiv nur M fahren. Hinterrad umsetzen geht damit besser. 

Kann Dich aber wohl nicht überzeugen oder?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (17. Mai 2011)

bröselbike schrieb:


> also ich würde da definitiv nur M fahren. Hinterrad umsetzen geht damit besser.
> 
> Kann Dich aber wohl nicht überzeugen oder?




nahezu überzeugt  aber nee so gern ich eins haben möchte die M passt einfach nicht, viel Glück beim Verkauf.....


----------



## ratzmatzfatz (9. August 2011)

hi ist das bike noch zu haben?


----------



## bröselbike (12. August 2011)

ratzmatzfatz schrieb:


> hi ist das bike noch zu haben?



Ist schon verkauft.


----------

